# Iver Find While On Vacation



## Handyman (Jul 22, 2022)

So…………….we go up to Old Orchard Beach, ME for a little getaway and I get an email from a gentleman in the Sebago Lakes Region of Maine who just inherited a beautiful lakefront home that has been in the family since 1908. He was cleaning out a shed on the property and in it was this Iver that had been there for as long as he could remember. He said I could have the bike if I thought the ride to pick it up was worth it. He told me his great grandfather, a NY City resident, bought the bike from Macy’s Department Store in NY and brought it to his Summer home………..and there it sat, with little notice, for over 75 years. I know it’s not exceptional in any way, but the fact that there are still undiscovered bikes out there is what amazes me.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 22, 2022)

Cant beat the price of free!!!!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 22, 2022)

Woooooowwweeee - you must be livin' right maaan!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 22, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Cant beat the price of free!!!!



Hi Drosentreter,
Next step for this bike would have been the dumpster !!  Pete


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 22, 2022)

Handyman said:


> Hi Drosentreter,
> Next step for this bike would have been the dumpster !!  Pete



Wouldn’t that have been a shame. If that’s your plan I’ll gladly take it😉😂


----------



## Indian Man (Jul 22, 2022)

The bike looks great ! The saddle is awesome . I'm sure it's found a great home ! Congrats !


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 22, 2022)

Wow! Congrats! Shes a beauty! Lucky you!


----------



## catfish (Jul 22, 2022)

Great save!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm pretty sure those are wood rims too. If you don't want it...I'm sure it'll find a great home here on the cabe


----------



## Handyman (Jul 22, 2022)

Indian Man said:


> The bike looks great ! The saddle is awesome . I'm sure it's found a great home ! Congrats !



Hi Indian Man,

Yes, I was pleasantly surprised at the condition of the saddle. No tears, all stitching intact, just a nice original piece.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jul 22, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I'm pretty sure those are wood rims too. If you don't want it...I'm sure it'll find a great home here on the cabe



Hi SJ Biker,

Yes, the bike has a great set of original wood wheels with pin striping all intact.  Iver johnson hub up front and a New Departure Model C in the rear.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Handyman said:


> Hi SJ Biker,
> 
> Yes, the bike has a great set of original wood wheels with pin striping all intact.  Iver johnson hub up front and a New Departure Model C in the rear.  Pete in Fitchburg



Did you obey the speed limit on the way there? 🤔


----------



## NormP (Jul 30, 2022)

How lucky is that. Been looking for a bike like that. Found a couple at Mike K swap but missing the saddle. Figured that would be $250 so I passed on it then had regrets.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 30, 2022)

Wow, I'm not to far from there.  How did they get your #?


----------



## Handyman (Jul 30, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, I'm not to far from there.  How did they get your #?



Hi Bikewhorder,
When the guy decided to get rid of the bike he checked it out more closely and noticed it was an Iver Johnson.  To learn a little about the bike and what its value might be he "Googled" Iver Johnson.  One of the results of the search was the Boulder Art Gallery where I have quite a strong presence with my Iver Johnson collection.  He liked what he saw there and emailed the gallery sending a few pics at the same time.  I read the email while in Old Orchard Beach and within a reasonable distance from his summer home. We emailed back and forth a few times and I could tell he wanted me to have the bike and had no interest in "selling" it, he just wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate it.  I must have talked to the guy for over an hour at his summer home on the lake, both he, his family, and the bike, have interesting stories.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

